# Butt hinges size for 18mm face frame and door



## sammy.se (7 Oct 2020)

Hi,

I found these hinges sized 63 x 35 mm,









Broad Suite Butt Hinge 63 x 35mm Brass


SDS London supplies customers with quality Broad Suite Butt Hinge 63 x 35mm Brass and other cabinet and cupboard hinges in a range of different finishes.




www.sdslondon.co.uk





and I have a couple of questions:

Would these be OK for 18mm thick face frame and doors? I think it would be ok, once accounting for the 5mm knuckle, but asking here in case there is something I'm not considering.

Second question: the unlacquered brass ones are £3.62 per hinge, which isn't bad for a Simonswerk brand hinge; can anybody recommend less expensive hinges? I checked ironmongery direct but the prices are similar for this size drawn hinges. EDIT: actually the iron mongery direct price is for a pair, so it's cheaper. But the question still stand about hinge recommendations. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hornbeam (7 Oct 2020)

Yes that will work but it means that teh hinge recess will be visible on both sides. Personally I like the hinge to be narrower than the door thickness but not always possible. Simonswerk hinges are good quality. If cost is an issue, have a look at the screwfix brass butt hinges which are about half the price but are OK
Ian


----------



## sammy.se (7 Oct 2020)

Thanks, what would be the next suitable size down?

I see 50x28 and 52x29 in Screwfix, which I think might be better for 18mm?


----------



## Doug71 (7 Oct 2020)

I buy mine from here sometimes, they do 64x35 and 50x28









Carlisle Brass Fingertip Design Cabinet Hinge


The FTD800 Cupboard and Cabinet Hinge from the Fingertip Design range. Ideal for all kinds of cabinets, cupboards and chests, this plain hinge is available in a variety of finishes and two different sizes. This cupboard hinge is used regularly on handmade kitchens for its durable solid brass...




www.morehandles.co.uk


----------



## LBCarpentry (12 Oct 2020)

Have u checked out the flush ball hinges on ironmongery direct?


----------



## Ollie78 (12 Oct 2020)

What about the tiny SOSS invisible hinges, very neat design with no knuckle at all. Expensive though.


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Oct 2020)

Ollie78 said:


> What about the tiny SOSS invisible hinges, very neat design with no knuckle at all. Expensive though.


 Very clever if that’s all that will get you out of a design problem but maybe I’m getting old,- I wouldn’t fit something like that to a cabinet that I had made, just as I wouldn’t use Pozzy drive or Phillips – just wouldn’t look right on a handmade piece. Ian


----------



## Ollie78 (12 Oct 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> Very clever if that’s all that will get you out of a design problem but maybe I’m getting old,- I wouldn’t fit something like that to a cabinet that I had made, just as I wouldn’t use Pozzy drive or Phillips – just wouldn’t look right on a handmade piece. Ian


What about Torx !
Its all about the design of the piece I suppose. I agree that a nice traditional hinge is hard to beat. 
I have used the bigger SOSS ones on butterfly leaf tables. They are good because they will fold right back on themselves when you fold it under, they are really strong as well.
I was actually thinking of the smallest ones with a round end for the 18mm thick doors mentioned, they are so easy to fit you just need to drill the right size hole.

Ollie


----------



## sammy.se (13 Oct 2020)

LBCarpentry said:


> Have u checked out the flush ball hinges on ironmongery direct?


I did consider flush hinges. It's a top cupboard for the landing, a utility cupboard so flush hinges would be fine, but I want the practice of butt hinges before I build something that will be seen more.


----------



## Hornbeam (14 Oct 2020)

Be aware that some manufacturers offer hinges with wide/standard/narrow leaves
See link to narrow leaf worcester parsons hinges which might meet your requirements








Narrow Solid Hinge 64mm x 29mm, Brass, Natural Brass finish | Isaac Lord


Narrow Solid Hinge 64mm X 29mm, Brass, Natural Brass Finish Narrow suite, brass hinge and pin. Length: 64mm Width: 29mm Depth: 2mm Knuckle Diameter: 5mm Screw Gauge: 3




www.isaaclord.co.uk





Ian


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Oct 2020)

I have always thought it very strange the way hinge sizes are described, the 29 mm of that example above from Hornbeam is the distance across it when it’s open, not a measurement anybody actually needs, and it includes the knuckle, hence in someways, why Sammy is asking his question. It’ll never happen but it would be more useful if they gave the measurement from the knuckle to the edge, in this case about 12.5mm which would be fine for his 18 mm doors. 
I am often surprised by the inadequacy of description of items, often mixing up depth and width etc, perhaps it’s the people they get to write the descriptions who just haven’t got any practical experience?


----------



## sammy.se (14 Oct 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> I have always thought it very strange the way hinge sizes are described, the 29 mm of that example above from Hornbeam is the distance across it when it’s open, not a measurement anybody actually needs, and it includes the knuckle, hence in someways, why Sammy is asking his question. It’ll never happen but it would be more useful if they gave the measurement from the knuckle to the edge, in this case about 12.5mm which would be fine for his 18 mm doors.
> I am often surprised by the inadequacy of description of items, often mixing up depth and width etc, perhaps it’s the people they get to write the descriptions who just haven’t got any practical experience?


Spot on! I have been thinking exactly the same thing as a newbie to buying hinges!


----------

